# Difference in batteries



## Dylan Knight (9/11/15)

Hey guys, so I have just recently got myself a tugboat and 2x efest 18650 2900mah. All was working perfectly then yesterday I put two Samsung smurfs in and they went from antarctic to volcanic in seconds and started smoking. The obvious thing to do was get them out as quick as possible and did exactly that. After putting the efests back in there was no fire and moved the plates abit where the batteries touch (+ & -) which has worked perfectly apart from the fact that the battery on the left hand side is pretty much remaining full and the battery in the other side fine. Now sitting with one battery taking hours to charge and the other taking 5 min. Sorry for the lengthy post but I really don't know what to do......


----------



## Dylan Knight (9/11/15)

Hey guys nevermind @KieranD helped me out


----------



## JakesSA (10/11/15)

Just for interest sake, what was the issue?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dylan Knight (10/11/15)

The solder had been burnt off so there was no connection, simple fix I know but extremely difficult for a real noob with no idea of what to look for

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Alex (10/11/15)

It sounds like one of the batteries was inserted the wrong way, was it a parallel box mod?


----------



## Dylan Knight (10/11/15)

Yeah it is parallel but both batteries were in the right way, the one on the left hand side just set off on its own path of destruction. I must be honest I wasn't too concerned about getting burnt (it would have been extremely undesirable though) I was just super worried the Mod was toast which would have been devastating considering how much more I really have started to love this vaping game it's become like an obsession


----------

